# Guns and hoses results



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody now what the winners weighed in at my snapper was 14 something so didn't bother to make the drive over from orange beach. (shoulda pulled the trigger on a massive spade I saw)


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

24.4 won the snapper
8.9 won the grouper 
4.something won the spade and flounder 
and 51 was the count on the winning lionfish

I have to say...MBT put on a class show.

It was well ran and well rewarded! Even the fish was good!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for a great tourney MBT! I actually placed and won a great prize. It will earn good brownish points with the wifey. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

*3rd Place Snapper*

20.2 lbs Bill Baker. Shot off Chad Toner's World Cat with Steve McWilliams, Ted Spann, and Ryan Adams.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are some studs right there....the fish!:thumbsup:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

next time were going to target spade fish they always get the first pick:thumbsup: 20lb snapper picked 2nd to last?:whistling:


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

*Alabama Open Spearfishing Rodeo*

30.8 won Red Snap, 30.4 2nd, 27 3rd
80 won Grouper


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Chunky love didn't place, but we had a great day out on the water and enjoyed seeing everybody at the weigh in and cook-up.

We gave it our best, had a great crew with Haulin Ash, Below Me, and Grouper Ninja. I dove 6 spots myself, and think most everyone got about 6 dives in too, looking for the monsters and passing on a TON of good fish if it wasn't eligble species or possible placer.

Our limit of 8 snapper, and Ninja couldn't resist popping one trigger. Weighed 7 of the snapper, smallest 13.96 pounds, and largest was 19.9 pounds.









Couldn't shut the 150qt. cooler lid with 8 snapper and no ice (just to get em to weigh in)








Great day, and congrats to all the winners!

And here's what a first place spade fish can win ya!








I knew there was a good reason 3 years ago when I started the motion and got the vote passed on the Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club board meeting to make spadefish a category. Rest of the board looked at me like I was nutz (I am though). Mix it up a little, and would be great to see a guy on public numbers get a better prize than the guy with a 25# snapper on private numbers. Godd job Lane!! Happy as hell for you!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Team Niuhi placed 2nd in Grouper and 3rd in Spadefish
http://www.niuhidivecharters.com/


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

El Kabong said:


> Team Niuhi placed 2nd in Grouper and 3rd in Spadefish
> http://www.niuhidivecharters.com/


 
YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Grouper tacos went well with the fresh-cut pineapple we had for lunch on the boat.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

*Guns and Hoses Tournament Dive Video*

http://youtu.be/qfDCphcZKuM


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

YUM!

I'm kicking myself. I passed up a couple of 10 lb (ish) warsaw grouper cuz I was sure they would not place. Oh well, live and learn. :notworthy:


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Yes, it was a strange weekend. We couldn't find a +20 pound snapper to save or lives, only saw a single spadefish out of 10-11 dives, and saw HUGE trigger and gags we couldn't shoot. We even saw a trophy gag, but rules are rules.


----------

